# Best midlands based detailer?



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm looking to get my paint corrected and protected in the near future, but most detailers around my neck seem too nervous to touch the GTR's paint or unwilling to risk damaging it. Those who are, after quick searches online are not people id trust with the car if im honest.

I'm looking for some recommendations for a midlands based company who has solid examples of work they have done on GTR's to bring mine back to new. Obviously I am willing to travel for an assessment and cost.

Thankyou!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

kindai said:


> I'm looking to get my paint corrected and protected in the near future, but most detailers around my neck seem too nervous to touch the GTR's paint or unwilling to risk damaging it. Those who are, after quick searches online are not people id trust with the car if im honest.
> 
> I'm looking for some recommendations for a midlands based company who has solid examples of work they have done on GTR's to bring mine back to new. Obviously I am willing to travel for an assessment and cost.
> 
> Thankyou!


my detailers in Worcester with a massive reputation. i won't use anyone else https://www.facebook.com/ultimateauto.eu/


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

I have used this company for my R32 and was well pleased with the results. He just did an R35 last week. Highly recommended, his name is Steve Smith and is located at Swadlincote

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialA2D/


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

kindai said:


> I'm looking to get my paint corrected and protected in the near future, but most detailers around my neck seem too nervous to touch the GTR's paint or unwilling to risk damaging it. Those who are, after quick searches online are not people id trust with the car if im honest.
> 
> I'm looking for some recommendations for a midlands based company who has solid examples of work they have done on GTR's to bring mine back to new. Obviously I am willing to travel for an assessment and cost.
> 
> Thankyou!


i believe i missed you by 10 minuets?? after picking up my wife range rover from being detailed and ceramic coated.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

PW Pro


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Have you asked Midlands Car Care?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> Have you asked Midlands Car Care?


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


 they are a real company midlandscarcare

Daz also put up a thread in this section from a chap he used, fiske automotive


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> they are a real company midlandscarcare
> 
> Daz also put up a thread in this section from a chap he used, fiske automotive


Yes mate each to there own.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

kindai said:


> I'm looking to get my paint corrected and protected in the near future, but most detailers around my neck seem too nervous to touch the GTR's paint or unwilling to risk damaging it. Those who are, after quick searches online are not people id trust with the car if im honest.
> 
> I'm looking for some recommendations for a midlands based company who has solid examples of work they have done on GTR's to bring mine back to new. Obviously I am willing to travel for an assessment and cost.
> 
> Thankyou!


whereabouts are you based fella ? 

we are just top side of Nottingham and would be very happy to complete the work for you 

plenty of examples of our work in this area of the forum - PW PRO - GT-R Register - Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum

we have worked on well over a hundred GTR's so have plenty of experience 

paul


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

DONT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH MIDLAND CAR CARE 

Made an appointment to see him couldn't be arsed to turn up or answer his phone or text or reply to messages left to him clearly doesn't want any work and likes to waste genuine peoples time. However good came of it as a lad who left from there has set up his own and i managed to use him and he has done two cars for me now and a great job !!!

Have you found one yet ?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

pwpro said:


> whereabouts are you based fella ?
> 
> we are just top side of Nottingham and would be very happy to complete the work for you
> 
> ...


Bromsgrove, so you aren't too far away depending on the traffic...

Problem is that I know giving an assessment on the level of work is difficult unless the car is clean, and a drive from here to there in current conditions will be enough to need a clean at the other end of a trip up the motorway.

Probably worth waiting until some better weather?




evogeof said:


> i believe i missed you by 10 minuets?? after picking up my wife range rover from being detailed and ceramic coated.


Maybe! I didnt get a notification of this thread until today.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

kindai said:


> Bromsgrove, so you aren't too far away depending on the traffic...
> 
> Problem is that I know giving an assessment on the level of work is difficult unless the car is clean, and a drive from here to there in current conditions will be enough to need a clean at the other end of a trip up the motorway.
> 
> ...


pop over when we get a decent day so we can take look and offer you some options fella


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

pwpro said:


> pop over when we get a decent day so we can take look and offer you some options fella



Yea! Soon as the roads dry up a bit i'll pop over


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

kindai said:


> Yea! Soon as the roads dry up a bit i'll pop over


see you in August then lol


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

pwpro said:


> see you in August then lol


Ha,

In fairness I may need to head to Coventry in the next couple of days, if so i'll head up to see you first, may just need a quick hose down when I get there though :chuckle:

The car, not me


----------

